

Cost-benefit analysis of airport security: Are airports too safe? - kevin_morrill
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0969699713001270

======
kevin_morrill
More information at
[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-01-10/considering-...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-01-10/considering-
the-odds-of-terrorism-airports-spend-too-much-on-security)

